# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  OnCue VS 7 Eleven: Which one opens first?

## bille

It seemed like as soon as OnCue started ground work so did 7 Eleven, after so much time of sitting stagnant.  Back then I'd have put my money on 7 Eleven since I'm pretty sure they have the advantage of not messing with the tanks still in the ground.  However, the guys working on OnCue are on a mission and making progress whereas the 7 Eleven crew appears to be on vacation. 

What do you think?  Which one opens first?

----------


## mblues

> It seemed like as soon as OnCue started ground work so did 7 Eleven, after so much time of sitting stagnant.  Back then I'd have put my money on 7 Eleven since I'm pretty sure they have the advantage of not messing with the tanks still in the ground.  However, the guys working on OnCue are on a mission and making progress whereas the 7 Eleven crew appears to be on vacation. 
> 
> What do you think?  Which one opens first?


I'll put my money with OnCue,, they appear to do their location builds as a project and they are all the same design for the most part. I don't get that same impression when I see a 7 Eleven being built. Just my opinion,

----------


## Zuplar

OnCue in general seems to have their stuff together more than OKC 7-11's.

----------


## macfoucin

I'd bet OnCue, they have their act together.

----------


## sharpshooter

I'll go with 7-eleven just to be different. It'll be close.  

Once On Cue opens, I wont have any need to go in the new 7-eleven unless they sell pure gas like the old one.

----------


## macfoucin

The OnCue in Norman and both 100% gas and E10 gas.  I'd expect the one in Moore would have the same options.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> The OnCue in Norman and both 100% gas and E10 gas.  I'd expect the one in Moore would have the same options.


All OnCue's sell both 100 and e10.  Anybody notice the Phillips 66 signs at their stations as of late?

----------


## ChrisHayes

Anymore, 7-11 is feeling like the Walmart of gas stations.

----------


## Mel

> I'd bet OnCue, they have their act together.


The one in Mustang chugged right along and looks like it will open soon. They do not mess around. Right across from the Wal-Mart so should shake things up a bit.

----------


## bille

Something I didn't really think about until the other day is that since this 7-Eleven is a new concept store it won't have the standard, as of late, that includes a mini strip of one or two side businesses.  I bet Moore Liquor is happy for that.

----------


## jn1780

> Something I didn't really think about until the other day is that since this 7-Eleven is a new concept store it won't have the standard, as of late, that includes a mini strip of one or two side businesses.  I bet Moore Liquor is happy for that.


A lot of liquor stores and drycleaners will have to find new locations if 7-eleven plans to upgrade a lot of its stores in the coming years.

----------


## bille

I can't see them updating their recent stores so soon, even if the new concept is wildly popular.  Another interesting thing to note is I recently heard that 7-Eleven makes tenants sign a non-compete clause.  For liquor store owners this isn't really an issue currently but if all the things the RLAO is proposing in the alcohol law reform passes then any liquor store would be dumb to stay next to 7-Eleven and miss out on additional sales.

----------


## sharpshooter

It looks like 7-eleven will win the race to open first. But man, that On Cue does look impressive.

----------


## mblues

> It looks like 7-eleven will win the race to open first. But man, that On Cue does look impressive.


It appears that you may be right, but in hindsight it really isn't a fair comparison. To your point, there is SO MUCH more to the OnCue than what 7 Eleven is offering it isn't even funny!

----------


## soonermike

Looks like 7-11 won that race

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## Jeepnokc

Looks pretty nice.  If they can bring the cleaniness and service level up to On Cue's standards, they may do pretty well

----------


## traxx

> Looks like 7-11 won that race
> 
> News | The Moore Daily


I think 7-11 has to be asking themselves if Jim Brown is the best person to put on camera. I swear I thought he was gonna put himself to sleep because he was so monotone and boring.

----------


## mblues

Yes, 7-11 won the race but looking at the On Cue and how expansive it is, it really is surprising just how close it was. On Cue is really not far behind!

----------


## bille

OnCue seemed to have stalled for about a month, I thought for sure it would open first until that happened.  The 7 Eleven looks nice but that OnCue is massive!

----------


## Dustin

> OnCue seemed to have stalled for about a month, I thought for sure it would open first until that happened.  The 7 Eleven looks nice but that OnCue is massive!


It definitely looks huge from the highway.

----------


## Tundra

But 711 has a pizzeria ,burrito station, & fruit smoothies..... How is OnCue going to compete with that?

----------


## zookeeper

> I think 7-11 has to be asking themselves if Jim Brown is the best person to put on camera. I swear I thought he was gonna put himself to sleep because he was so monotone and boring.


He's a little laid back, but he's a professional. A Notre Dame undergrad and a Vanderbilt MBA and that's his personality. But try to find an employee who doesn't think he's the greatest. I don't always agree with his decisions, some of the stuff they don't carry seem to be old grudges, but I'll say it again - no c-store in Oklahoma comes close to pay and benefits as the local Brown-owned 7-Eleven stores. For me, that's why I keep 7-Eleven on my patronize list.

----------

